# Affordable Doe hunt?



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Grandkid wants to shoot a deer. The rest of really just want an excuse to get outside and reconnect. Anybody know of an affordable doe hunt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

I will highly recommend the Texas Youth Hunting Program. It was a parent-saver for me when my son decided deer hunting was his thing. Its a great, low cost weekend.

https://www.tyhp.org


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks! We will get him signed up. Pretty cool program. Not sure how I posted here. I will repost in the proper category. Please delete Mod. Thanks


----------

